# Considering Taking in a Pregnant Cat



## JewelFilly (Apr 16, 2008)

hello, 

I'm considering taking on a cat who is pregnant. I just wanted to know what I am getting myself into!  I will probably have the babies in my home for 9 weeks and the mother cat the rest of her life. What can I expect every week from 1-9 with the kittens? What kind of area do the kittens need to be kept in? I know the mother typically litter trains her kittens but what kind of accidents can I expect? My husband is worried that they will poop and pee all over the place. What are your experiences? Thanks so much!

Jess


----------

